# Many worries today



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 28, 2019)

My dad is in an ICU in Florida (Ft. Lauderdale area) with what may be sepsis, as well as pneumonia and heart issues. They have him on four different kinds of antibiotics, Lasixs, prednisone and I don’t know what else. His lactic acid is > 4, which I think is bad, but I haven’t really had time to figure it out yet.  I am about to leave for the airport and there’s a **** hurricane headed for the Florida coastline.  I’m trying to hold it together, but it’s challenging.  Please send me whatever positive energy you can for the coming days.  TIA MB


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh no--I hope the trip is safe and I hope your dad gets better...….sending  positive energy your way.  Sepsis is tough, hope the antibiotics kick in soon


----------



## DKing (Aug 28, 2019)

I hope all goes well and your father recovers quickly!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 28, 2019)

So very sorry.  Sending prayers for a safe trip and for your dad and family.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 28, 2019)

He’s a fighter and has survived a lot of health crises but now 88 so I get more and more worried with time.

I will channel the positive energy and prayers his way! My sisters are on their way now, which is making me feel a lot stronger.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 28, 2019)

Lifting up prayers!


IrishLass


----------



## Cristina natale (Aug 28, 2019)

prayers to you and your family ... modern medicine has many great options and the talented doctors surgeons and nurses will help your father through all of this


----------



## dibbles (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m sorry. Good thoughts for you and your dad.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 28, 2019)

Sending prayers for your Dad. Keep hope and positive thoughts going. The ICU is the best place for him and he will have one on one attention from the Nurses. ICU nurses are among the best and will keep you informed and help you through this.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 28, 2019)

Prays and light energy sent your way for your dad and your whole family!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 28, 2019)

Based on the most recent update, my dad seems to be on a little upswing!  My chances of getting out of Virginia tonight seem to be going down. I just hit 5 hrs in the airport and they’re still trying to fix the plane.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 28, 2019)

Many prayers for your dad and family.    


I went through that with my stepdad, but he was 92.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Cellador (Aug 28, 2019)

Keeping you & your family in my thoughts!


----------



## Locoe (Aug 29, 2019)

My thoughts are with you and your family at this stressful time. So good that your sisters will be able to be with you also. Helps so much having the support


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 29, 2019)

MOJO for him and that you get there


----------



## Nanette (Aug 29, 2019)

Am Glad to hear things are a bit better.! Prayers are with you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 29, 2019)

I never did get out last night and was rescheduled for the same flight later today.  Luckily, my sisters made it from NY. Dad seems to be doing a bit better today.  I’m sure having them around is cheering him up  and they’re also supporting my step mother, who is exhausted at this point.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 29, 2019)

Prayers, happy thoughts and good vibes for your whole family.. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## justjacqui (Aug 29, 2019)

Sending lots of healing mojo for your dad!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 31, 2019)

Update - Dad is definitely on an upswing and was even up walking yesterday afternoon. The other good news this morning is that Hurricane Dorian is taking a swing to the north and may not impact Ft. Lauderdale much if at all.  Hopefully it will be steered even further east so it does not impact GA and the Carolinas.


----------



## Susie (Aug 31, 2019)

Still praying for him and y'all, and that Dorian goes back out to sea and becomes just a fish storm.  Praying for the doctors and nurses at the hospital so that they are able to make the best decisions for his care.


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2019)

So did you get there, *Mobjack*?  I hope your dad is doing well and your stepmom is getting some rest.  Caring for an ill loved one is very exhausting.  In fact waiting at the airport for a flight is very exhausting.  I hope you are getting enough rest as well!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 31, 2019)

All test reports today are really good and my dad has started teasing the nurses, so I think he is going to be fine. Thank you again for all of your support and prayers!  I made a reservation to fly home tomorrow morning, which I hope will be ahead of any storm effects and confusion.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank goodness Mobjack your dad is improving, and the storm has turned.


----------



## scard (Aug 31, 2019)

I hope your father continues to improve and wish you and your sisters a safe trip.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the update. That's good news!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 31, 2019)

hope you get there soon


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 3, 2019)

My dad went home today, which is definitely an occasion for


----------



## Dawni (Sep 3, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> My dad went home today, which is definitely an occasion for


Yey! Glad to know he's fine now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 3, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> My dad went home today, which is definitely an occasion for


LOL That happy hippo says it all!


----------



## runnerchicki (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm so sorry I totally missed your original post. I am very glad to hear your dad is improving though. Sending good juju your way. Hugs too.


----------



## lsg (Sep 4, 2019)

I also missed your original post.  Hope things continue to improve for your dad.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m heading to Florida again because my dad is in hospital with just about the same set of conditions I posted about in 2019.  It’s one week before his 91st birthday and I worry that he can’t make it through many more of these major health events.  I came back to this thread because I knew I had written a bit about the specifics back then. Now the tears are welling up in my eyes reading everyone’s posts. Thank you all for being the good people you are.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 26, 2022)

Awww @Mobjack Bay now I'm misty-eyed, too. Prayers and blessings to both of you, today.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 26, 2022)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your father.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 26, 2022)

@Mobjack Bay and @AliOop I will keep you both in my thoughts. Please let us know how your dads a doing.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 26, 2022)

Thank you, Dibbles, my dad is fine ATM but at 91, changes are frequent and always distressing. 

Sorry Mobjack, I am not wanting to hijack your thread but just to say, I totally get it and my heart goes with you today.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 26, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Thank you, Dibbles, my dad is fine ATM but at 91, changes are frequent and always distressing.
> 
> Sorry Mobjack, I am not wanting to hijack your thread but just to say, I totally get it and my heart goes with you today.


Oh, I didn’t realize that your dad is dealing with health issues too. Even if he’s okay atm, I’m sending all the healing thoughts I can.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2022)

's for you and your dad.  It is so hard when our parents get to these ages. A darn fall then covid at the end of Jan or beg of Feb. has taken my mom down at 96 where she is now in a facility.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks @cmzaha and i’m so sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 26, 2022)

@Mobjack Bay thinking of you. I’ve made similar trips to FL over the last few years and I know  how upsetting it can be.


----------

